# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Δωρεάν ίντερνετ στο λιμάνι των Χανίων

## ice

Κάτοικοι αλλά και τουρίστες του πανέμορφου ενετικού λιμένα των Χανίων θα μπορούν να σερφάρουν ελεύθερα και δωρεάν στο διαδίκτυο.

Η κάλυψη αφορά στη ζώνη από το Ναυτικό Μουσείο Κρήτης έως και το Νεώριο του Μόρο και σε αυτή την ακτίνα οι χρήστες του διαδικτύου θα μπορούν να σερφάρουν απολαμβάνοντας γρήγορο και ασφαλές ίντερνετ (καθώς υπάρχει η πρόβλεψη για απαγόρευση πρόσβασης σε ροζ σελίδες).

Επίσης, πλήθος πληροφοριών για την πόλη, το ενετικό λιμάνι και το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο μπορούν να αντλήσουν οι επισκέπτες της νέας διαδικτυακής πύλης www.dlth.gr που "έστησε" το δημοτικό λιμενικό ταμείο.

Copyright © Zougla.gr

----------

